
Salary$hare - How do you compare against your co-workers and friends? - instakill
http://www.salaryshare.me/
======
djahng
So if you wanted to see the actual salary of a particular coworker, all you
would have to do is create a pool, enter in 3 bogus salaires yourself, and
give the link to the other person?

~~~
Randgalt
Or get him really drunk and convince him he's underpaid. He'll tell you then.

------
caladri
Alright, so the obvious thing would seem to be to have a pool for HN readers,
right?

<http://www.salaryshare.me/10ffcd6db9cf188be1a1175de8ff8f3d>

~~~
caladri
Now that we can see what a results page looks like, it seems like something
more than a sorted list of numbers might be interesting. I mean, there's not
enough data collected at the start to do something very interesting, but a
chart and some statistics would be fairly simple and make it much more
digestible. As it is, it's just a numberwall.

------
jscottmiller
> and have fun at the same time!

I'd say that's probably going to be false for approximately n-1 participants.
:)

------
MikeKusold
On the results page, it would be nice if all the salaries were vertically
aligned. On the ranking, when you go from single digtis -> double digits ->
triple digits the alignment changes.

------
batgaijin
If you have money going to you, doesn't the market benefit from making that
knowledge public? Either you are capable and can defend your salary, or you
are being overpaid and your position becomes more competitive. Something most
corporations would want, right?

Too bad everyone who ranks highly at your company is severely overpaid and
dreadfully scared of their competency being questioned in an open and
quantitative manner...

~~~
hapless
It's a morale problem.

Anyone at the high end will see the numbers and say "Well, I'm worth it." No
win, no loss.

Anyone at the low end will see the numbers and be really angry about being
underpaid. Negative impact.

On net: not worth it.

------
sitharus
Excellent!

Here in NZ a lot of professional contracts have a 'no salary disclosure
clause' that prevents you from discussing your salary with coworkers.

We've generally worked around it by using things like tax and student loan
deduction rates to work backwards. Against the spirit of the clause but nicely
works around it.

On the other hand, we could just start a union...

------
colmvp
Hypothetically, wouldn't it be to everyone's benefit if their salary and
compensation was as publicized as professional player salaries?

~~~
ChuckMcM
If it were a benefit, don't you think you could elucidate it?

There is a challenge to 'open' salary information (which professional players
get a pass on) which is that typically the interest is in the comparing. Do I
make more or less than average? Than Bob? Than the President of the US? And
yet the underlying jobs are rarely matched.

The common case is that someone who you think is a complete waste of oxygen is
making more money than you. Does that make you feel motivated? Can you step
outside your complexes of self evaluation to listen to your manager explain
why they are in fact worth more to the company than you are?

The only successful way to play this game is decide for yourself how much
compensation you require in order to work at the job you are working at. If it
isn't enough, then quit, if it is more than enough, enjoy it, and if it is
merely sufficient then don't sweat it.

------
Randgalt
Interesting idea ;)

------
rqwer
Almost 160k here

